
Booker beware: Airbnb scans your online life to see if you’re a suitable guest - commoner
https://www.standard.co.uk/tech/airbnb-software-scan-online-life-suitable-guest-a4325551.html
======
powerapple
I'd say this is what technology should do: to efficiently reduce waste in our
world, so we have fewer trashed flats. Of course, the solution should not be
intrusive, using public data should be totally fine.

~~~
ragequitta
The problem is what qualifies you as a flat trasher in their minds? Having a 6
pack of beer in the background of a picture? Maybe they take exception to
people who smoke weed. Maybe they think if you're gay you're more rowdy.

~~~
arpa
And AIs "mind" is absolutely obscure.

------
oth001
Well this is fucked up

